# Gunther Rall from photo



## bigZ (Apr 23, 2009)

Came across this program:-

FaceGen - 3D Human Faces

It takes a photo and creates a 3D model plus textures.

This is an intial experiment for CNC machine to make Gunthar Rall's head. Would be better with a better colour photo(without hat) and a colour side view.


----------

